
Comparison Of Nvidia and AMD Graphics Cards On SteamOS For Steam Linux Gaming - doener
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=steamos-22-gpus&num=1
======
doener
... and here is part 2 for 4K resolutions:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=4k-brew-a...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=4k-brew-
amdnv&num=1)

------
mattst88
Would be nice to indicate in the title that the article is about AMD's
proprietary drivers, rather than the free software drivers in Mesa.

~~~
doener
Would do - but cannot edit the title anymore, sorry.

~~~
dang
I was about to add "proprietary" to the title for you, but this post should
probably use the original article title, since it is neither misleading nor
linkbait. That's in the HN guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

(Submitted title was "AMD's graphic drivers still suck under Linux".)

